# Cubase LE



## Mahogany Martin (Mar 2, 2006)

It seems that Cubase LE comes with a lot of firewire or usb devices. I can't seem to find much info about it. Steinberg's site doesn't even have an entry under the products they offer. It is *like* Cubase SX (or SE) (or SEX) (or SOS)  

It (LE) looks like a pretty good application and you can upgrade to a different version of Cubase (SX, ...) and your files are transferable. But I'm wondering if people who use Cubase (any version) could chime in and tell us what they like about the program. Apples (Mac) do not have access to Gigastudio but, what is Gigastudio in relation to Cubase?


----------



## Mahogany Martin (Mar 2, 2006)

Here's an interesting chart comparing the various Cubase features between the different versions.

ftp://ftp.steinberg.net/Download/General_Documents/Cubase_All_Versions_Feature_Comparison.pdf

LE looks like a pretty good application to get started (and then some).

Edit: the "x"s on that chart means that it's included in full capacity according to the feature's description.


----------



## Mahogany Martin (Mar 2, 2006)

Anybody knows what a Steinberg Key is all about? Is it included with the LE version?

Also with LE (and SE, SL), it says that 3 VST instruments are included (5 with SX), I assume that it's drums, bass an piano? How is it? Anybody bought any of the Steinberg VST modules like Virtual Bassist or Groove Agent (or any others)?


----------



## bucky (Mar 4, 2006)

A copy of Cubase LE came with my Zoom G2.1u. I haven't used it too much, but it seems to have everything you'd need. I believe it was "replaced" with one of their newer programs, which is why it is no longer listed under their products.


----------



## Baba Rumraisin (Mar 17, 2006)

*Steinberg Key*

I have Cubase LE but didn't get any keys with it. I thought the key in question was a USB dongle.
I like Cubase. I've used it before as Cubasis that I got from my Creative stuff. LE is head and shoulders above Cubasis as, I suspect, is SE above LE considering LE is a giveaway.


----------



## Baba Rumraisin (Mar 17, 2006)

*By the Way*

The three vst demos that come with it are MUCH more than drums or piano. They are loaded with Midi effects and instruments to keep you busy long into the night. They're good enough that I'm thinking of buying at least one. They're called:
AAS Ultra Analog Demo,
Lounge Lizard 2 Demo
Tassman 4 Demo.

I was impressed. They do, however interrupt the sound output every few minutes. Saving is verbotten. And after twenty minutes of fiddling about they shut the sound down untill next start up.
But they're definitely fun.


----------

